# Waterford bits???????



## MandyMoo (24 August 2012)

Question re:waterford bit mouthpieces.

after my lesson today - John recommended I try Socks in a waterford with full cheeks??? I have a decent bit knowlege...however this bit has never come into my hands so if anyone could give me some useful info on how it works?  The full cheeks would be to help his steering/bending as he is a bit slow in response to those aids....but how does the waterford mouthpiece work?? Socks can lean on me a bit, and struggles to take a good contact from me....John seemed to think this bit would help - thoughts???

My yard owner has one I can borrow tomorrow...and then when I go to Eland to walk the xc course in the afternoon I might buy him one if he goes nicely in it....!!

He has been tried in dutch gag (jointed and french link), eggbutt snaffle (jointed) and loose ring snaffle (french link and jointed) - but I don't think i've found ''the one'' yet.......


----------



## CBFan (24 August 2012)

The mouthpiece works by collapsing in their mouth so, when they lean, they have nothing to lean against and thus stop. It is a very flexible mouthpiece and many horses really like it. Give it a go - you have nothing to lose


----------



## MandyMoo (24 August 2012)

oh...I found this on Bit Bank website...

"This bit has a chain type mouthpiece which has ball shaped links linked together, the bit is floppy and mobile in everyway, it is completely movable in all directions. The Waterford mouthpiece has proved one of the most popular bits for bitting problems such as leaning, taking hold of the bit, setting the jaw ect, when the horse tries to lean or take hold of the bit, the waterford mouthpiece collapses, thus the horse has nothing rigid to take hold of. It encourages the horse to work of their quarters and carry themselves rather than using the bit as a bike handle to lean on. This bit has several joints and distributes the pressure of the mouthpiece over both the tongue and bars. Also this bit may look severe, this is quite a mild bit and due to the mobility of the mouthpiece it generally suits any breed of horse and mouth confirmation. The Waterford mouth should be worn ¼ - ½ longer than any other mouthpiece as the mouthpiece needs to curl slightly around the lips to enable the bit to work to its full potential (except the Waterford Pelham  as the mouthpiece is worn the normal length)."



would you guys agree with this??? do you think this bit is a mild bit or a severe one?? Socks isn't particularly strong...just a bit leany....

anyone had any experiences with this bit??


----------



## MandyMoo (24 August 2012)

CBFan said:



			The mouthpiece works by collapsing in their mouth so, when they lean, they have nothing to lean against and thus stop. It is a very flexible mouthpiece and many horses really like it. Give it a go - you have nothing to lose 

Click to expand...

ah thankyou!


----------



## PorkChop (24 August 2012)

You're right that the full cheeks help with steering, and also stops the bit being pulled through the sides of the mouth, which is obviously something you don't want with that particular mouthpiece.

They do get marketed for horses that tend to lean on your hands, I have used a waterford mouthpiece quite a bit and some horses go brilliantly in them.  Just trial and error like any other bit.  I like them because they are very bendy in the horses mouth and follow the conformation of the mouth, great for horses that don't have loads of room in their mouths, or those with large tongues.

If your instructor has one you can try I would say go for it!


----------



## gunnergundog (24 August 2012)

MandyMoo said:



			when the horse tries to lean or take hold of the bit, the waterford mouthpiece collapses, thus the horse has nothing rigid to take hold of.

would you guys agree with this??? do you think this bit is a mild bit or a severe one?? Socks isn't particularly strong...just a bit leany....

anyone had any experiences with this bit?? 

Click to expand...

The only caveat I would add is that the bit collapses only IF the rider gives away the contact.  In other words, if horse leans/pulls and you respond by blocking/pulling against the horse then you will create a rigid ungiving mouthpiece for the horse to lean on.  If on the other hand, when the horse leans/pull you just give fractionally with the hand on the side the horse is leaning, or with both hands, then you will drop the horse off the contact and in order to maintain  his balance he will very quickly learn that he has to balance himself and not rely on leaning on you, or he will end up with his nose on the floor.


----------



## jvm100 (24 August 2012)

Have had some very good results with waterfords. They are nite a severe bit and with the right hands, can make a big difference to a 'leaner'


----------



## kerilli (24 August 2012)

They're good, work a treat on horses that get a big tanky and rude, often only need to use it a couple of times so they realise that leaning isn't acceptable, then can go back to a snaffle.
The expensive ones have barrel-type edges where the lips are, the cheaper ones have links going almost right to the edges (hard to explain, easy to show!) so i'd go for the expensive type ones as less chance of splitting the lips. Can post a pic of my (Dewsbury, expensive) one if you want.
Mustn't ever saw with the hands with 1 because then they are very sharp.
I've only had 1 horse that really couldn't cope with it, he was so preoccupied by the bit's movement that he couldn't concentrate on his jumping, it was v weird. Otherwise, really useful bit.


----------



## MandyMoo (25 August 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## lizstuguinness (25 August 2012)

I love them and use them to mouth youngsters as they love playing with the movement. Some people think they are harsh bits, personaly i think its the opposite, lovely bits which make soft mouths as long as you have good hands yourself. obviously put a rubbish rider on board and i guess the bit could easily turn harsh but thats the same for any bit.


----------



## Stormy123456 (25 August 2012)

Worked a treat on my mare when she'd lean and just tank off XC. Shame I only tried the bit a few times before she was retired! 

Hope it works for yours.


----------

